# Guess this confirms it :)



## NicoleB

yay!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







digi test 12dpo 2-16 (3).jpg
File size: 100.3 KB
Views: 36


----------



## babesx3

OMG congratulations!! #9!!


----------



## NicoleB

Yep #9!! Thank you! I'm so freaking happy..


----------



## Mummytofour

Woo Hoo!!!!! Congrats hunni!!!!:happydance: Are you REALLY a GM aswell or am I reading your siggie wrong?!
You look WAYYYY too young for that!!!:happydance:


----------



## Laura Pop

wow congrats


----------



## NicoleB

Thank you! 

And yes I am a grandma of 3! twin boys that will be 3 in August and a girl that will be one in October..


----------



## silverbell

Congratulations, Nicole :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

WOW! Congrats! Any symptoms??


----------



## jappygirl76

Wow, Congrats!! You are so blessed! What is your secret, do you have any advise for those of us still trying? I would really appreciate at any helpful tip that you may have. Again congratulations, and best wishes for a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## EmmyReece

congratulations on getting it confirmed :D


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## NicoleB

Mrskcbrown, sore boobs, kinda hungry (im never hungry) gassy (normal for me in early pg) mild back pain..

jappygirl76, Ive charted with my last 5 pg (so with my 3 1/2 year old, 2 year old, bean I lost in sept 08, my 7 1/2 month old and this one) because my cycle have ranged from 30 to gosh I didnt even O until cd 31 this time) I dont do anything other than chart and last month and this month use opk..I dont have any advise really other than if your cycle is not really regular then I recommend charting. Good luck!!


----------



## NicoleB

Emmyreece and mrscrabsticke thank you! I would click the thank button but there isnt one in your post sorry.. ok now its shows me the thank button lol


----------



## drea2904

Big Congratulations


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congratulations fellow charting buddy :) All the best for the 9 months ahead. x


----------



## Worrisome

Congrats again Nicole


----------



## MissRamejkis

Congrats ! You managed a BFP 9 times ! H&H 9 months sweetie XXXXXXX


----------



## NicoleB

Thanks girls!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh wow, I just saw this! 

Congratulations! :) H&H 9 months to you! :dance:


----------



## staceyjc18

congrats :) x x


----------



## Dannib247

woohoo congrats hun!! xx


----------



## xkissyx

congratulations hun x have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## NicoleB

Thank you!!!


----------



## Bambi1985

Congrats H&H 9 months!!


----------



## AndysGirl09

*Congrats!!!!*


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!


----------



## majm1241

You do not look old enough to be a grandma! Congrats!!! :D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

WOW! number 9!!!!

Huge congrats!


----------



## NicoleB

:) thanks girls!!!


----------



## maratobe

congrats hunni!!! :happydance:


----------



## NicoleB

Thank you!! xx


----------



## Kirsti

Well first of congrats!! :D and you look young to be a granma!! You look amazing!! have a happy and healthy 9 months! xx


----------



## NicoleB

lol I've heard that oh 5 times in the last two days..its ok tho I really like looking so young (someone said no more than 25...I'll take it hahaha)


----------



## ~~Bambi~~

Congrats Hun! Have a very happy and healthy 9 months
x


----------



## T'elle

WOW!!!!! i guess those opk's were useful xxxx congratulations hun so chuffed for u xx


----------



## NicoleB

T'elle said:


> WOW!!!!! i guess those opk's were useful xxxx congratulations hun so chuffed for u xx

my body geared up alot this month..glad it finally did its job..


----------



## T'elle

AWw im soooo pleased for you xxx


----------



## NicoleB

Thank you again..I was kinda scared this month was going to be anovulatory.


----------



## T'elle

no problem hun :) xx


----------



## emie

:wacko: wow l can only just manage mine ...:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## molly85

Can't Believe I missed this congrats and good luck


----------



## NicoleB

molly85 said:


> Can't Believe I missed this congrats and good luck

:haha: its ok..thank you!!! xxx


----------



## mrs mcgrath

congrats 
what a great addition to a lovely big family x


----------



## NicoleB

mrs mcgrath said:


> congrats
> what a great addition to a lovely big family x

Thank you! I feel very blessed..


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations! :dance:


----------



## nicole3108

Huge congratulations!!! :wohoo: :yipee: That's wonderful news!


----------



## thesmiths88

Congratulations back atcha NicoleB! Hope you have a smooth 9 months.
And wow, your #9 - amazing! xx


----------



## staycutee

Congrats :D


----------



## SmileyShazza

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/congratulationss.gif


----------



## NicoleB

Thank you girls!!!!!


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sorry to hear about your loss! Gl to you on planning number 9. Baby dust!


----------



## Damita

Sorry to hear about your lost :(


----------



## Samemka

So sorry to hear about your loss x


----------



## rai

NicoleB said:


> Mrskcbrown, sore boobs, kinda hungry (im never hungry) gassy (normal for me in early pg) mild back pain..
> 
> jappygirl76, Ive charted with my last 5 pg (so with my 3 1/2 year old, 2 year old, bean I lost in sept 08, my 7 1/2 month old and this one) because my cycle have ranged from 30 to gosh I didnt even O until cd 31 this time) I dont do anything other than chart and last month and this month use opk..I dont have any advise really other than if your cycle is not really regular then I recommend charting. Good luck!!

Congrats!! 

I noticed you mentioned mild back pain. Can you elaborate? What region of the back did you feel it? Did it feel like a muscle pull, constant pain, or only when you moved? Sorry for all the questions.:flower:


----------

